# Gone to Texas



## jay.bush1434

We'll get together Tuesday and I'll show you JB's tracks . 20 years of running West G bay has got to be useful for something


----------



## new2theflats

Right on! I’m at your beck and call.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> We'll get together Tuesday and I'll show you JB's tracks . 20 years of running West G bay has got to be useful for something


Hopefully there will be water back in the bay by then. Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> Hopefully there will be water back in the bay by then. Lol


Concentrates the fish man!!!


----------



## TrojanBob

Hate to hear things did not work out in Chauvin. Was looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## new2theflats

Thanks, yea I was looking forward to fishing the area big time, really like being out on the marsh.

That whole area, and I mean the towns and villages as well, is so vast that it's hard to figure out where the "ideal" place might be. I think when we come back down in September I'm going to scout the area from the air, hopefully find a hidden gem. Hard to figure stuff out on the ground when you've never been there before. Example: yesterday on the highway we passed through Gonzalez LA and there was a Cabelas and a good sized outlet mall. From the highway Gonzalez looks like any other small town with nothing much, but clearly that isn't the case or Cabelas and the outlet mall wouldn't be there.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Concentrates the fish man!!!


Lol. Gotta be able to get out to them!

Went out Friday with my buddy. I don’t think I could have made it across Jones Bay in my boat. It was touch and go a few times in his Attackaflat.


----------



## TrojanBob

Im on same mission, and want to figure out the best place to set up camp in the marsh. In a few weeks going to Shell Beach\Delacroix to scout out camps and ramps.


----------



## new2theflats

Please let me know what you find, and I'll do the same when I get back down.


----------



## jpipes

Need a status update here bud....


----------



## new2theflats

Let’s see, Day 1 I fell down the stairs and t-boned one of the posts that holds the house up with my forehead. That got me an ambulance ride ad a cat scan.

Day 2 jay.bush1434 came over and we talked boats and fish and food for half a day.

Day 3 met up with a good friend just down the road who owns a fishing lodge in Alaska.

And Day 4, today, I met up with jay.bush1434 for a ride in his tower Vantage, a sweet super clean boat that happens to be for sale.

Really it’s been too windy to take the Glide out anyway. Tomorrow got to get the truck serviced, so looks like Saturday I finally get out in the water and start looking for fish.


----------



## TX_Brad

new2theflats said:


> ...Really it’s been too windy to take the Glide out anyway...


I need to make the drive down and check that sucker out


----------



## new2theflats

You are welcome anytime, would be great to meet in person.


----------



## TX_Brad

new2theflats said:


> You are welcome anytime, would be great to meet in person.


If you're still down there after March 2nd, then I'd love to. Out of town with work now then head to see the guys at East Cape next week for a few days, then fishing my way back to Houston.


----------



## new2theflats

Be here until Mar 7.


----------



## new2theflats

Just back from first day of fishing here. Two flounder on paddle-tails from a spot I picked on Google Earth. Plan on going out tomorrow, need to do some fish homework tonight.

Yesterday I talked with a guy who is "really angry at skinny water". A great guy to talk with. As a result I ordered a cav plate and am going to move the engine up as high as it goes (two more holes).


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> I need to make the drive down and check that sucker out


It is a very cool sled. I like, a lot...


----------



## Marshdweller08

TrojanBob said:


> Hate to hear things did not work out in Chauvin. Was looking forward to hearing about it.


Chauvin is badass! Stay at Paw Joe's. Its on vrbo. The owner is super accommodating and it's on the canal. I stayed there last February and making another trip there in early March. No "RAGRETS". Fishing is awesome too!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

new2theflats said:


> Just back from first day of fishing here. Two flounder on paddle-tails from a spot I picked on Google Earth. Plan on going out tomorrow, need to do some fish homework tonight.
> 
> *Yesterday I talked with a guy who is "really angry at skinny water". A great guy to talk with*. As a result I ordered a cav plate and am going to move the engine up as high as it goes (two more holes).


Jack?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

If all goes as planed; me and the wife will be down there by mid-day. She has Pilates in the am. I’ll either be launching at Jamaica beach and heading west towards the pass looking for big trout and reds or launching from Watermans (Pirates beach) and fishing for dinkers in Como just to put her on some fish. 

Any way it goes if you see a light blue BT micro fish of some sort will be close by.... wink wink.


----------



## new2theflats

Yep, Jack it was.

Went out yesterday, only caught one but it was a decent spec.

Today stayed in and worked.

Tomorrow hope to get out in the afternoon.


----------



## new2theflats

Went out this morning on a tip from one of the members here (thank you) as he saw lots of baitfish on his way to work. Hit those types of areas and sure enough lots of baitfish, but no fish. So headed back to the oyster bars where I caught the spec on Sunday.

Got to the entrance off the Intercoastal. Entrance is maybe 75 feet wide, maybe. As we come off plane I spot a school of reds working the shoreline. Probably 60 feet of redfish activity. I immediately get on the pole and we move towards the fish.

Within maybe two minutes here comes one of those scooter-top boats with an outboard big enough to compensate for its owners small dickey. Rather than shutting down and idling by (which still would have sucked)- I'm on the pole- he blows by me at small dickey full speed and throws a series of one foot wakes through us and to the shore where the reds were working and completely blew out the area.

That completely took the wind out of our sails, so we decided to call it a morning and head back.

It's unfortunate that in today's society so many think they are better, and demand to get in front so they can prove it. "It's all about me!" is their mantra.

Thanks Robert. And thanks Matthew, was good meeting you and we will give your tips a try next time we are out. It ain't over till the fat lady sings but she is in the wings warming up.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

We ended up finding 20-30 reds in the back of Maggie’s. No trout on the sand drop off though. Sheepshead are plentiful in the back pockets of you like tormenting yourself with those. 

The wife ending up breaking off a nice upper slot fish (bad leader connection) and losing one lower slot fish that did a mad run under the boat. Most fish were smaller slot to slightly undersized today. 

Beautiful boat by the way


----------



## CKEAT

Texas coast is chalked full of dumb ass meat haulers with 400hp flats death wagons. 

This is one instance were some regulation would do some good. Don’t get me started on the airboats.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CKEAT said:


> Texas coast is chalked full of dumb ass meat haulers with 400hp flats death wagons.
> 
> This is one instance were some regulation would do some good. Don’t get me started on the airboats.....


Did you hear about the go fast Shoalwater boat accident recently?


----------



## TX_Brad

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you hear about the go fast Shoalwater boat accident recently?


I heard about it last night. 91mph and boat flipped, 2 guys in serious condition from what I heard. Praying for their recovery but that is crazy to go that fast on the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TX_Brad said:


> I heard about it last night. 91mph and boat flipped, 2 guys in serious condition from what I heard. Praying for their recovery but that is crazy to go that fast on the water.


One of them might not make it, in ICU from what I gather. People need to wake up.


----------



## Sublime

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you hear about the go fast Shoalwater boat accident recently?


Where did this happen? I didn't know Shoalwater had a model that could hit those speeds, but I don't keep up with that kind of stuff.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

TX_Brad said:


> I heard about it last night. 91mph and boat flipped, 2 guys in serious condition from what I heard. Praying for their recovery but that is crazy to go that fast on the water.


damn. Do you have a link?


----------



## TX_Brad

Sublime said:


> Where did this happen? I didn't know Shoalwater had a model that could hit those speeds, but I don't keep up with that kind of stuff.


Called the Viper I believe. Not sure if they bought a mold from Shallowsport/SCB or Simmons, or if they made their own. Apparently was at a demo day last weekend at Bluff Landing.


----------



## TX_Brad

MatthewAbbott said:


> damn. Do you have a link?


Here is where I read about it.
https://texags.com/forums/34/topics/3095382


----------



## CKEAT

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you hear about the go fast Shoalwater boat accident recently?


I did not, what happened?


----------



## CKEAT

I see, wow. 

Sad part is, these people don’t care about a simple great day in the outdoors. I hope all recover and maybe a lesson is learned by all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I fished a couple of tournaments a few times against Caron, he and his twin brother are some excellent fishermen. One of them caught a trout over 12 pounds about a decade ago in south Texas wadefishing. I hope they recover.


----------



## tx8er

new2theflats said:


> Went out this morning on a tip from one of the members here (thank you) as he saw lots of baitfish on his way to work. Hit those types of areas and sure enough lots of baitfish, but no fish. So headed back to the oyster bars where I caught the spec on Sunday.
> 
> Got to the entrance off the Intercoastal. Entrance is maybe 75 feet wide, maybe. As we come off plane I spot a school of reds working the shoreline. Probably 60 feet of redfish activity. I immediately get on the pole and we move towards the fish.
> 
> Within maybe two minutes here comes one of those scooter-top boats with an outboard big enough to compensate for its owners small dickey. Rather than shutting down and idling by (which still would have sucked)- I'm on the pole- he blows by me at small dickey full speed and throws a series of one foot wakes through us and to the shore where the reds were working and completely blew out the area.
> 
> That completely took the wind out of our sails, so we decided to call it a morning and head back.
> 
> It's unfortunate that in today's society so many think they are better, and demand to get in front so they can prove it. "It's all about me!" is their mantra.
> 
> Thanks Robert. And thanks Matthew, was good meeting you and we will give your tips a try next time we are out. It ain't over till the fat lady sings but she is in the wings warming up.


Welcome to Texas.


----------



## commtrd

new2theflats said:


> Went out this morning on a tip from one of the members here (thank you) as he saw lots of baitfish on his way to work. Hit those types of areas and sure enough lots of baitfish, but no fish. So headed back to the oyster bars where I caught the spec on Sunday.
> 
> Got to the entrance off the Intercoastal. Entrance is maybe 75 feet wide, maybe. As we come off plane I spot a school of reds working the shoreline. Probably 60 feet of redfish activity. I immediately get on the pole and we move towards the fish.
> 
> Within maybe two minutes here comes one of those scooter-top boats with an outboard big enough to compensate for its owners small dickey. Rather than shutting down and idling by (which still would have sucked)- I'm on the pole- he blows by me at small dickey full speed and throws a series of one foot wakes through us and to the shore where the reds were working and completely blew out the area.
> 
> That completely took the wind out of our sails, so we decided to call it a morning and head back.
> 
> It's unfortunate that in today's society so many think they are better, and demand to get in front so they can prove it. "It's all about me!" is their mantra.
> 
> Thanks Robert. And thanks Matthew, was good meeting you and we will give your tips a try next time we are out. It ain't over till the fat lady sings but she is in the wings warming up.





CKEAT said:


> Texas coast is chalked full of dumb ass meat haulers with 400hp flats death wagons.
> 
> This is one instance were some regulation would do some good. Don’t get me started on the airboats.....


TX salt water blues... sad but true. All the tales from Mac and others are real. Requires a good measure of patience and "turn the other cheek" type mentality to fish in many areas nowadays, if not able to fish intra-week instead of on weekends.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fished a couple of tournaments a few times against Caron, he and his twin brother are some excellent fishermen. One of them caught a trout over 12 pounds about a decade ago in south Texas wadefishing. I hope they recover.


Here’s the Caron brothers and the big girl. Hold your ears.


----------



## Snakesurf

Good thing they had that big net. Shallowsport bought SCB a few years back. Kinda of a funny story how the owner told his son that the company had been sold.


----------



## TX_Brad

Snakesurf said:


> Good thing they had that big net. Shallowsport bought SCB a few years back. Kinda of a funny story how the owner told his son that the company had been sold.


Part Two seems to be going well though for Eric with a 12-18 month wait and average price around $125k per boat. Only in Texas can you spend 6 figures on a boat to get out and wade.


----------

